# Mailing Address



## Purt (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi, I want to go to Istanbul in the next few weeks to open a bank account and look into buying a property. I know i need a tax number first to open an account but I am unclear will I need a Turkish mailing address?
Any ideas or help?


----------



## choasista (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello there,

You will need a mailing adress to open a bank account.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I used my hotel address in Turkey when I opened my bank account


----------



## Purt (Jan 27, 2017)

Got everything sorted, used my address from abroad was no problem.


----------

